# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  New Cordless Drill set required.

## Aaron1973

After reading about the Bunnings Vs Sydney Tools cordless Pricing differences I realized I am now in the market for a similar battery powered kit. 
My Bosch professional cordless is just about to kark it. I was looking the Makita & AEG kits as a replacement - probably look at the 4.0Ah or Brushless kits. I need an impact driver & new drill. 
Can anyone give a decent recommendation? My brother-in-law bought a Makita kit & he seems happy with it , however he isn't exactly a frequent user of it or handyman/owner builder - where as I will give my tools a good using at times.  
I would imagine the 4.0Ah kits would go all day on one battery too , without need to be recharged.  
Anyway , any recommendations Positive or Negative would be great.  
Cheers
Az

----------


## OBBob

This could be a long thread.  :Smilie:   
I have Makita and am very happy with them. I have 3.0Ah and they last really well. You need to keep in mind that bigger battery makes it heavier too. The chargers are so good now that as long as you get a kit with a few batteries you'll be fine. It all depends on your level of use I guess but I'd look at getting a 3.0Ah kit with a bonus 3rd battery rather than a kit with two 4.0 Ah batteries (assuming these would probably be similar price).  
I've always been a little iffy on the AEG after they went from quite a high quality blue product to a Bunnings only orange product. I don't have any real basis for it but there's a guy in Just Tools in Melbourne who will happily tell you his thoughts on it for hours!  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I have the pre-brushless series 18V AEG set and chose it over the Makita.  I was advised the battery charging technology (where each cell is analysed) was better than that of the Makita.
Very light and heaps of power and have been very happy with it.  The chuck design on mine could be a bit more refined.  I had green 18v Bosch's before this both Holland and Chinese made, the latter being my greatest regret.
Recommend the AEG and apparently been told the new 4A battery is no heavier than the 1.5A!

----------


## OBBob

> Recommend the AEG and apparently been told the new 4A battery is no heavier than the 1.5A!

  that may well be true. My 3.0Ah are certainly lighter than the 1.5Ah. Maybe to say heavier is off-track ... larger may be more appropriate (unless that's been dealt with too). Either way ... i'd go for at least three batteries if possible.

----------


## phild01

> ... i'd go for at least three batteries if possible.

  Definitely.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Also check out comparisons on Youtube. You might be surprised.

----------


## METRIX

I was at Sydney Tools today as was very supprised to see a Hitachi Impact, and it was made in Japan !!!
Havent seen a cordless tool made in Japan for a long time, it had 5amp battery, and I thought it was uncomfortably heavy,  
And it was over $600 just for the impact / 2 batteries and a charger, there is a lot better value combo kits out there. 
I am currenlty using Makita with 3.0amp batteries, just last week I had my first failed battery (3 years of heavy use), put it in the charger and instead of playing the tune it went beep - beep - beep, and the damaged cell light came on, tried it  few times in both chargers and the same, can't really complain as it's done a fair amount of work and overall the makita cordless range has been good, I have 8 batteries and they have all performed flawlessly until this one died. 
If I was looking for a new cordless and impacet kit, I would start with the latest Bosch Blue, these are very well made, well balanced and very powerful, I would go brushless now as the battery run time is around double for the same drill in brush version.

----------


## OBBob

I have those Metrix, so that's very encouraging feedback. Batteries (alone) have also come down in price quite a lot too.  
The other thing worth considering is that it can be a slippery slope once you see ALL the goodies (skins) that can run on these same batteries. If there's any chance you'll want other skins in the future it's worth considering a larger kit now as they offer far greater value than just the drill/drive kit alone.

----------


## Aaron1973

I bought myself a new Makita Brushless Set - Compact driver , Hammer Drill , Grinder & Reciprocating Saw , 2 Batteries , Charger Carry case & a few "wife beaters" throws in for good measure. I was going to go Bosch , but they haven't gone Brushless for everything yet. 
Happy with the purchase , cant wait to get stuck into using them all.

----------


## phild01

Looks good, be interesting to know how well the grinder works.  The ultra thin blades for sure.

----------


## r3nov8or

Makes me think I've always wanted a cordless grinder. Now that Metabo has a flat head the time is closer than ever... Product catalogue handheld powertools - Products - Metabo worldwide

----------


## METRIX

> Looks good, be interesting to know how well the grinder works.  The ultra thin blades for sure.

  The grinders and cirpos are greta, but they demolish the batteries,

----------


## Aaron1973

> Looks good, be interesting to know how well the grinder works.  The ultra thin blades for sure.

   Yes I need to change the standard makita blade is about 5mm thick- I need a thin cutting disc instead.

----------


## phild01

> The grinders and cirpos are greta, but they demolish the batteries,

  Can imagine they would but there might be times such things could be handy.

----------


## OBBob

> Can imagine they would but there might be times such things could be handy.

  Nah, grinder is great. Did all the tile cutting in a recent bathroom with it and a diamond disk. I was amazed how few times I changed the batteries. It's just such a nice feeling to be without the cord!  
Circular saw is also great. It is small and light but for a lot of day to day tasks it's sufficient. Trimming doors is a breeze for example (I'm talking old solid ones not new cardboard ones too).

----------


## Pitto

makita LXT gear is great, I own alot of the LXT range, however, the bosch blue range looks nice also.  spend a little more than the Bunnings DIY gear, and it will serve you well for a long time. It will reward you in the long run.

----------


## hilux_bondy

I have a lot of makita brushless gear and find it awesome. Add a 5ah battery and the drills go for days. The hammer drill if awesome with a 5ah. Plus now they have hammer drill and saws with capacity to carry 2 batteries  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

> I have those Metrix, so that's very encouraging feedback. Batteries (alone) have also come down in price quite a lot too.  
> The other thing worth considering is that it can be a slippery slope once you see ALL the goodies (skins) that can run on these same batteries. If there's any chance you'll want other skins in the future it's worth considering a larger kit now as they offer far greater value than just the drill/drive kit alone.

  Fell for that with the previous Ni MH "pod" style 18V Makita's, then they changed to the LXT Li-ion (which is much better), but I was left with a lot of drills, cipro etc etc (which I still have), and had to buy a whole new kit to take the new batteries. 
It is very convenient to have everything on cordless, but if the standard changes then you have to start again from sc=ratch if you want to upgrade. 
As much as I like the convenience of cordless cipro and circular, you can't match a 240V version for serious work, and long lasting after all your batteries have given up and long gone. 
The cipro is close in output to a 240v version for a lot of stuff, but when the going gets tough the 240v will keep powering it's way through where the cordless will give up, even worse for the circular, my 165 Makita 240v gives a beautiful cut through anything right up to it's maximum depth capacity, where as the cordless version struggles with anything remotely hard, and when the battery is geting somewhat depleted, it just refuses to cut through anything, this can be very frustrating as you know your just going to have to get the 240v out to finish the job. 
These type of cordless tools have their use and with the release of 5.0amp batteries and brushless they are becoming more usefull.

----------


## OBBob

Totally agree,  they are not a replacement (certainly if building a whole house).

----------


## barney118

I bought the Dewalt cordless but it came with 1.5ah batteries, I also have the impact with 3ah batteries which is much better. I have also bought the reciprocating skin to add to the collection. 
The 3ah batteries are the best . 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

> Fell for that with the previous Ni MH "pod" style 18V Makita's, then they changed to the LXT Li-ion (which is much better), but I was left with a lot of drills, cipro etc etc (which I still have), and had to buy a whole new kit to take the new batteries. 
> It is very convenient to have everything on cordless, but if the standard changes then you have to start again from sc=ratch if you want to upgrade.
> ....

  Metabo has solved this  Battery system - Building trade - Metabo Australia - Power tools built by professionals for professionals 
"_Furthermore you can rely on a battery system that is future proofed. Our  battery packs will be compatible with all future Metabo machines and  chargers of the same voltage class. This is guaranteed_"

----------


## OBBob

Hopefully that may encourage the competition to do similar.   
It's a very open ended guarantee ... I bet their lawyers love that one.

----------


## METRIX

> I bought the Dewalt cordless but it came with 1.5ah batteries, I also have the impact with 3ah batteries which is much better. I have also bought the reciprocating skin to add to the collection. 
> The 3ah batteries are the best . 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  3A was around for a long time, 4A came out not that long ago now 5A is in all manufacturers

----------


## OBBob

Next set I'll get are likely to be hydrogen fuel cells (my purchasing rate isn't quite as high as yours).

----------


## CraigandKate

Love my Milwaukee gear, mate who is a sparky put me onto it, has all served me very well. Survived some abuse and drops off the roof (whoops), just bought a new brushless impact driver so light and powerful!

----------


## Aaron1973

> Totally agree,  they are not a replacement (certainly if building a whole house).

  I Totally agree , I will never replace my Metabo 240v Stuff as it has proven itself time & time again, But the advantage now ( I think) is that the batteries have larger useable capacity to last all day doing reno's ( drilling , screwing , cutting etc ). Ive had plenty of cordless stuff in the past , old makitas , Bosch , etc and eventually the batteries end up being throw away , or cell replacement if you can be bothered. Even my Hilti 24V cordless had a cell die in the battery & it was worth changing the cell with a jaycar replacement for $20 rather than a hilti overhaul or new Battery for the $600 mark.  
I just hope this new stuff lasts as it should - 1 battery in a 5ah brushless should last me all day doing the normal building/Handyman jobs that we all do. I will keep you all informed........

----------


## OBBob

> I just hope this new stuff lasts as it should - 1 battery in a 5ah brushless should last me all day doing the normal building/Handyman jobs that we all do. I will keep you all informed........

  The other important improvement is how quickly they charge. It used to take hours but now it's down to about 30 minutes. You'd find it pretty hard to discharge one before the next was charged!  
The other thing is that there's an aspect of safety with not having the cords around. For me it's a consideration, especially if working in tight spaces or with other people around.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Next set I'll get are likely to be hydrogen fuel cells (my purchasing rate isn't quite as high as yours).

  I'm hoping my DeWalt (brilliant btw) gear will see it out till the Cold Fusion powered ones where they don't require batteries are available  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> The other important improvement is how quickly they charge. It used to take hours but now it's down to about 30 minutes. You'd find it pretty hard to discharge one before the next was charged!  
> The other thing is that there's an aspect of safety with not having the cords around. For me it's a consideration, especially if working in tight spaces or with other people around.

  I had a Metabo charger about 15 years ago which was an intelligent  15min charge, and it increased the recharge cysles from 300 charges to over 1000, the batteries lasted for years, not sure if they have 15min anymore but it was so quick it would beep at you befor you had time to do anything. 
I have since had,  Hitachi (this old one was the best, well balanced and powerful / fast), Bosch Blue, Makita then Makita LXT, and now moving back to the Bosch Blue series.

----------


## Marc

Since we are in reminiscence mode, I had a bosch 18V cordless drill that served me for years until the batteries gave up. I did the trick of freezing them and got a few more month out of them. Then i made up a contraption to discharge them fully and slowly in order to enhance the capacity, but in the end and considering the two batteries cost more than a new drill, I put the drill to rest in his box and in a cupboard and forgot about him/her... until I found it again years later and went on ebay and bought two brand new batteries for a song and a half and my bosch drill is now resurrected and happily working again. THe new batteries are more powerful and last longer than the original. My new makita is a tad jealous now... hehe

----------


## METRIX

> . My new makita is a tad jealous now... hehe

  I suspect this is what your new Makita thinks of your old resurected Bosch  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Love my Milwaukee gear, mate who is a sparky put me onto it, has all served me very well. Survived some abuse and drops off the roof (whoops), just bought a new brushless impact driver so light and powerful!

  i'm pretty happy with my milkwaukee too. bought a combo (2 drills, grinder, hacksaw) for a good price off evilbay,  came with two 1.5amp which is why it was cheap. then a i bought a 4amp battery separately. works out ok for me as the 1.5a are a lot lighter which is good for low usage, and the 4amp lasts a fair while.

----------


## OBBob

> I suspect this is what your new Makita thinks of your old resurected Bosch

  Your artistic talent knows no bounds!

----------


## OBBob

Anyway Metrix... here's a proper impact wrench to make all your tools shiver.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

What on earth is that! Tractor wheels wrench?

----------


## Marc

> I suspect this is what your new Makita thinks of your old resurected Bosch

   That scythe needs peening badly

----------


## r3nov8or

'Peening'. Learn something new everyday  :Smilie:

----------


## Aaron1973

> Anyway Metrix... here's a proper impact wrench to make all your tools shiver.

  Looks like a rivet gun they could use If they ever rebuilt the Sydney Harbour Bridge!

----------


## Aaron1973

> I suspect this is what your new Makita thinks of your old resurected Bosch

  It could be good advertising for Bosch & Makita........ " your new cordless powertools , guaranteed to outlive you! " lol

----------


## woozie

I bought a 3pc makita set recently, but kinda wish I gone with Bosch. After looking to get a some other tools, I found makita skins are generally more expensive than the other brands. I wanted to get a circ saw, makita skin is about $230(cheap ver.$200), bosch is only $140. recip saw's the same, pretty big price dfference. bought a makita multi-tool for a couple hundred bucks, bosch do one with Brushless for an extra 10. 
so you probably want to check out the whole range before buying a new set.

----------


## OBBob

> Looks like a rivet gun they could use If they ever rebuilt the Sydney Harbour Bridge!

  
LOL ... for big bolts and it's rather noisy.  :Smilie:

----------


## WACanetoad

I have always been pretty fond of hitachi stuff. Just a word of caution I recently had a near miss. I had left a charger on the kitchen bench overnight. Was woken at about 5:30 am to the house full of acrid smoke and a fire in the kitchen. Charred the underside of the overhead cupboards about halfway through the bottoms. Insurance has been great to deal with but it is still a pain in the neck. Be careful leaving chargers unattended. I was under the impression that this charger turned itself off. It took quite some thoughtfulness to stick with hitachi.

----------


## phild01

> I have always been pretty fond of hitachi stuff. Just a word of caution I recently had a near miss. I had left a charger on the kitchen bench overnight. Was woken at about 5:30 am to the house full of acrid smoke and a fire in the kitchen. Charred the underside of the overhead cupboards about halfway through the bottoms. Insurance has been great to deal with but it is still a pain in the neck. Be careful leaving chargers unattended. I was under the impression that this charger turned itself off. It took quite some thoughtfulness to stick with hitachi.

  Geeze, I've been leaving my AEG permanently on for months sometimes leaving a battery in it for a week or so, I know unnecessary cycling of the battery!  Good charger though and does the full 15 minute recharge.

----------


## OBBob

> I have always been pretty fond of hitachi stuff. Just a word of caution I recently had a near miss. I had left a charger on the kitchen bench overnight. Was woken at about 5:30 am to the house full of acrid smoke and a fire in the kitchen. Charred the underside of the overhead cupboards about halfway through the bottoms. Insurance has been great to deal with but it is still a pain in the neck. Be careful leaving chargers unattended. I was under the impression that this charger turned itself off. It took quite some thoughtfulness to stick with hitachi.

  Recently? Any new-ish charger should turn itself off. Years ago you had to time three hours yourself.

----------


## WACanetoad

It was an 18 volt hitachi li the reason that I thought it turned itself of was that the manual seemed to indicate that.

----------


## METRIX

> I have always been pretty fond of hitachi stuff. Just a word of caution I recently had a near miss. I had left a charger on the kitchen bench overnight. Was woken at about 5:30 am to the house full of acrid smoke and a fire in the kitchen. Charred the underside of the overhead cupboards about halfway through the bottoms. Insurance has been great to deal with but it is still a pain in the neck. Be careful leaving chargers unattended. I was under the impression that this charger turned itself off. It took quite some thoughtfulness to stick with hitachi.

  I do hope you contacted Hitachi regarding this, there is obviously a fault in the product. 
My mates 2 year old European branded Dishwasher caught fire while his misses was using it, she rang him at work as said what do I do, the dishwasher appears to be on fire, he said WHAT, go turn the power off at the board outside, NOOOO IM NOT TOUCHING ANYTHING OUT THERE, #^&*(*)%(*&^#^#@@@)*&$&*$&*$_$$*($ 
GET OFF THE PHONE THEN AND CALL THE FIRE BRIGADE, the FB came out really quick, and immediately turned the power off and rescused the kitchen. 
Luckily the underside of the cupboards only suffered minor burning, but they said if it had been another 2 minutes the kitchen would have gone up. 
He contacted said european dishwasher company, and they were VERY interested in this, they attended his house first thing the next morning to have a look, brought out all sorts of paperwork with them for him to sign and said what would you like to do, he said I want my kitchen fixed and Im not claiming on my insurance as your product is faulty. 
They said yes we agree, we can offer you a compensation payout, How much do you think its going to cost to repair the kitchen Sir, I would say $4000, to get a new benchtop, retiling when it gets ripped out, and the inconvenience it will cause us etc etc, and I want a new dishwasher that ones useless now. 
No problem Sir, please sign here, and it just so happens we have a new top of the line dishwasher in the van with us, it is of said brand (because we own both brands and this is a much better model) and we will take to old one away with us now, and install the new one now as well, no problem, thank you, cheque turned up 5 days later, and he never replaced the benchtop.    
Lesson for you all, Dishwashers catching fire are very common, I did't know this until my mate investigated if it was a common problem, we NEVER run the dishwasher unless were home now. 
Company called hotpoint last year had a problem with over 71,000 machines in the field with known potential fire risks.
Bosch have 500,000 machines with potential fire risk, 269 have caught on fire so far, with "only" 14 causing significant damage beyond the dishwasher !!!!!!!! ie: house burnt down, only 14 thats a good even number. 
Whirlpool, Kitchenaid, Kenmore have a class action in Canada re more than 350 models, and 1.7 million units with potential fire risk from faulty componentry. 
BEKO 138,000 dishwashers and Fridge/Freezers potential to catch fire due to manufacturing faults.

----------


## METRIX

> It was an 18 volt hitachi li the reason that I thought it turned itself of was that the manual seemed to indicate that.

  All charges should go from charging to trickle mode once the battery is fully charged.

----------


## woodbe

Interesting stuff METRIX. 
We put a Bosch dishwasher in the kitchen in 2000. Early this year I needed some new baskets for it and did a web search of the model number. Surprise!, there has been a recall on that model for a few years. After filling out the web application a service guy showed up and replaced the electronics in the dishwasher. After 14 years! 
Still haven't got those baskets.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

I have a whirlpool at home and a bosh in the holiday house. Bosh dishwashers are a piece of cr@p. Take double the time to wash then the whirlpool will only wash properly if on the hotter cycle. The rack for the dishes fall apart if you touch them ... I'll never by a bosh again. Not that Whirlpools is that crak hot either. Had to get it repaired twice, plus had to install a pressure limitng valve because it couldn't work properly with our 600 kpa. Next is a Miele.

----------


## JB1

Where is Bosch made Marc? 
Good ones are made in Germany, not so good ones are made in the E.U.. 
I personally have an Asko. Quite happy with it.

----------


## OBBob

Lol... I'm not sure consistently good exists! We had an Asko,  which was awful. The two Miele machines at work are often broken and so far I've had good experience with two Bosch dishwashers.

----------


## phild01

> Lol... I'm not sure consistently good exists! We had an Asko,  which was awful. The two Miele machines at work are often broken and so far I've had good experience with two Bosch dishwashers.

  Hang on, I was going to recommend Asko, the one I have gets comments from others how well it works.
  Now trying a dishdrawer in the other kitchen I am doing.  Unfortunately only F&P make this type and the only thing they seem good at are their ovens.

----------


## Jon

So which drill washes best? I am confused.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> So which drill washes best? I am confused.

  Now it's turned into a bake off  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Now it's turned into a bake off

  Self cleaning ovens you say ... now that's a whole other discussion!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Aaron1973

> So which drill washes best? I am confused.

  LOL - do drills have an 'agitate' cycle? Only when the batteries die & they agitate the user.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Well, if you're in the market for a cordless drill or a dishwasher, or a oven this is the thread for you  :Smilie: 
And as a side note, I was in the market for a dishwasher and oven not long ago, and ended up with Westinghouse for both, though I do like the F&P's, they were just out of the budget. The Westinghouses seem to be OK cleaning and cooking.

----------


## Jon

Westinghouse oven, Bosch dishwasher and a 20 year old makita cordless with a dicky trigger.  And that is why I am watching this thread.

----------


## phild01

> ...and a 20 year old makita cordless with a dicky trigger.  And that is why I am watching this thread.

  Anyone's advice here will soon sort that out, just be ready for a quantum leap!

----------


## OBBob

> ... and a 20 year old makita...

  Twenty years. It's safe to say whatever you replace it with will be comparatively awesome!

----------


## Moondog55

Probably wishful thinking but I'm going to wait until 5A/H 48Volt rechargeables become cheap

----------


## OBBob

This is probably old news but I just noticed that Stanley / Fat Max have entered the battery tool space. I didn't get a chance to look closely but the general colour scheme makes it look like a cheap version of Dewalt IMHO.

----------


## Moondog55

So I just went and purchased the little Ryobi set, I know it's not the best but I'm hoping it will do the job better than the $30- which has lost most of its battery ability in only a year.
Drill and driver $380- I almost choked on my coffee even if I knew that was the cost
No right angle driver in that line-up yet and as yet no adapter

----------


## METRIX

> So I just went and purchased the little Ryobi set, I know it's not the best but I'm hoping it will do the job better than the $30- which has lost most of its battery ability in only a year.
> Drill and driver $380- I almost choked on my coffee even if I knew that was the cost
> No right angle driver in that line-up yet and as yet no adapter

  Not that theres anything wrong with the Ryobi, but did you look at the following kits, these are trade quality not DIY  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-18v...less-combo-kit  https://sydneytools.com.au/bosch-com...pact-combo-kit  https://sydneytools.com.au/makita-dl...less-combo-kit

----------


## Marc

_I say go for Miele, best of the best ! Best cheese for pizza is Buffalo Mozzarella. _

----------


## OBBob

> _I say go for Miele, best of the best ! Best cheese for pizza is Buffalo Mozzarella. _

  Hmm... a Miele Lithium Ion site pizza oven,  now there's an idea!

----------


## Moondog55

It was a matter of the available money METRIX, as it was buying the Ryobi took a big chunk out of our materials budget for this month.
Here's a question tho; my little Makita saw; 6 & a quarter is dieing How good are the Ryobi cordless saws?
My 184mm also needs replacing but I intend to simply get another Makita as I have plenty of spare blades still

----------


## METRIX

> It was a matter of the available money METRIX, as it was buying the Ryobi took a big chunk out of our materials budget for this month.
> Here's a question tho; my little Makita saw; 6 & a quarter is dieing How good are the Ryobi cordless saws?
> My 184mm also needs replacing but I intend to simply get another Makita as I have plenty of spare blades still

  What was included in the Ryobi kit you bought ? 
Ryobi is entry level DIY stuff, it is a no frills do the job type of tool, they somewhat lack the finesse of the more expensive tools when it comes to speed control, weight etc, but they are fine for DIY stuff and will work perfectly well for most stuff any DIY will throw at it, they are certainly better than all the no name stuff out there. 
Re the cordless saw, I don't know about the Ryobi one as I don't have any Ryobi stuff, they are probably ok as they are 18V Li-ion and should do the job reasonably well, my 165mm saw is 240V Makita.
I prefer the 240V version as I use it for fine pre-finish work, and I haven't found the cordless versions can produce the quality of cut this particular saw can, and it's very light and manoeuvrable. 
Re the 184mm the blades you have, these will fit any 184mm saw, so take a look at the other brands and see which one you like, not that there's anything wrong with the Makita, but you might find another brand feels better to you.

----------


## Moondog55

Just the basics, drill + Impact driver [ for driving bugles and roofing screws ] 4AH & 1.5AH batteries and a charger. 
I was going to buy another Makita 165 as I have had 20 years from this one but couldn't seem to find the thin fine toothed plywood blades any more; probably shopping in the wrong places

----------


## Marc

What happened to Panasonic? Once the ultimate tool now selling old technology and new. Is anyone buying this things anymore? 
Found this little article about brushless that seems interesting.  Glenvale Publications - Australian Hardware Journal - Brushless goes best

----------


## METRIX

> What happened to Panasonic? Once the ultimate tool now selling old technology and new. Is anyone buying this things anymore? 
> Found this little article about brushless that seems interesting.  Glenvale Publications - Australian Hardware Journal - Brushless goes best

  Panasonic are still around, they are just very pricey, you pay more for an impact skin as you do for a complete kit from one of the other big brands. 
I guess people just don't justify the price, considerin you might purchase quite a few tools, with Panasonic you could buy 3 tools for the same as buying 8 various cordless of another brand and not really gainy any advantage of the other brands. 
eg, impact is $329 for the skin, over $500 for the kit, but a unique feature it is IP56 rated.

----------


## JB1

I purchased a 21v Panasonic drill with 3amp batteries. Got it for a ripper price via a client of mine who works for total tools.   
Great drill, but I kinda regret it as   now I can't even buy other skins for it as they are all now 18v. At least I can use the charger.

----------


## activeman

+1 for Milwaukee. 
You know, if anyone still cares about drills.

----------


## phild01

> +1 for Milwaukee. 
> You know, if anyone still cares about drills.

  Next time I might consider that as my AEG brush types have been excellent except for an ordinary chuck.  My old green 18V bosch has a better chuck, maybe I can swap it over.

----------


## Marc

And that explains why there are so many brands.
There is no consensus ! The debate is NOT over ha ha. 
It is interesting how the request for recommendation on a drill or grinder brand, turns into a long list of possible brands, invariably every one of them under the sun or in a cupboard. 
I remember in a boating forum the same happened every time someone asked for a recommendation for an inboard engine.  
So someone started a thread with a short list of best known engines and the contributor, besides complaining about the many shortcomings of the said list, had to vote. 
This was the only way one could gage the majority preferences. By the way it was John Deer if you want to know. 
May be someone more clever than me can start a thread with a voting system and list the models of impact driver / drill / grinder/ circualr saw /drop saw you think are pertinent, may even make two list, one for occasional user and one for professional use.
We may even figure out which way is the best way to go if there is even such beast. Make it a sticky? 
(May be we will have to leave out Festool and Panasonic for the fanatics ...  :2thumbsup: )
PS
I don't see the voting option may be I am missing something.

----------


## OBBob

The problem is that by the time people have spent a week voting the models listed would've been superseded.  
Anyway,  everyone knows Makita are the best!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Anyway,  everyone [S]knows[/S] thinks Makita are the best!

  Fixed!  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Anyway,  everyone knows Makita are the best!

  That's a bold statement, and one that's questionable  :Rolleyes:   :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> That's a bold statement, and one that's questionable

  LOL, just a joke following on from Marc's comments about everyone having their own little bit of bias. There's no way I've had the opportunity to try enough different tools to form any such opinion on who's best.

----------


## Marc

And that is precisely the problem. Just like with the boat engines of my story, each one has his own engine or power tool, may have had the opportunity to try/use a couple of others but that's about it.If a lot of people can vote on a list of those they know, a trend may become evident. However I don't think that this BB has the choice of a thread with votes. I can't see it anyway.

----------


## METRIX

> LOL, just a joke following on from Marc's comments about everyone having their own little bit of bias. There's no way I've had the opportunity to try enough different tools to form any such opinion on who's best.

  They all have their good and not so good tools, as I have said earlier, no one manufacturer excels in all categories, this is why I have various tools from Makita, Bosch, Milwalkee, Hilti, Hitachi, Senco, AEG, Bostitch, Paslode, fein, Fasco, metabo,and Husqvarna (no I don't have a sewing machine but everyone know's you would buy a singer sewing machine  :Biggrin: ),  funny I have never bought a Dewalt, and have never seen any dewalt tool that makes me want to buy one.  
I have spent many thousands of dollars on tools which I was not entirely happy with, and some which were absolutely unreliable pieces of crud, these have ended up either on ebay, or throwing them in the skip (usually from a 2nd story roof and most of them made it into the bin :Biggrin: ). 
Such as Makita DXT SCMS (never again-ebay), Paslode angle finish gun (skip bin bought another one) Senco Fusion (skip bin never again absolute rubbish this one didn't make the bin but hit the side and exploded  :Tongue:   :Tongue: ). 
Just like if you ask someone where to live, everyone will have a bias as to where they live, this is the beauty of choice, if you don't like it, just get something else your happy with.

----------


## OBBob

Yeah,  I'm sensing some jealousy that you don't live in Melbourne*! :P         
* joking.

----------


## METRIX

> Yeah,  I'm sensing some jealousy that you don't live in Melbourne*! :P   
>  * joking.

  Shine Jealousy ?, did you mean Sunshine Jealousy, nothing to be Jealous about, we all know the sun don't shine in Melbourne as much as in Sydney  :Woot:

----------


## OBBob

Sorry,  was still editting. The sun does shine... it's just intermittent and sporadic.

----------


## METRIX

> Sorry,  was still editting. The sun does shine... it's just intermittent and sporadic.

  Well Sydney isn't fairing to well nowadays, days start out at 28, then by the afternoon RAIN RAIN RAIN, today we were cooking outside, 5 minutes ago a huge storm just came through.

----------


## OBBob

Hmm... then humidity.

----------


## Marc

Mm, I only now realized Metrix is in Sydney. 
The power tools I hate, I drive over them with a 4wd. I did that to a printer I disliked and also a crappy scanner. The B&D, Ryobi drill and a skill saw  turned out rather flat, but I never had to squash a nail gun.

----------


## Marc

Wow, there is a poll at the beginning of this thread, who put that one up?

----------


## METRIX

> Wow, there is a poll at the beginning of this thread, who put that one up?

  Yes, I only saw that today, obviously that was a fail for that post.  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> Wow, there is a poll at the beginning of this thread, who put that one up?

  Guilty!
No takers as to what is best, oh well :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

There are results ... can't you see them?

----------


## Marc

The sample is so small that it does not say much at this stage. Who voted "dremel" ? That must be there for laughs I suppose?

----------


## OBBob

I wanted to vote Wyobi ... just because of the spelling!

----------


## phild01

> There are results ... can't you see them?

  oops again, gotta learn to look :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Moondog55

Ryobi now make a right angle drill if that sways anyones thoughts; it's what the Boss bought me for Xmas

----------


## r3nov8or

> Ryobi now make a right angle drill if that sways anyones thoughts; it's what the Boss bought me for Xmas

   Well done Cecile! My right angled AEG 12v drill and driver get me out of trouble often.

----------


## Ashore

Personally I use Makita, because I work them hard and have had good results 
However I did notice an 18v at aldi, drill  for $49

----------


## hitch77

Not sure if anyone's still watching this thread, but I need to get a new hammer drill.My v old and dodgy one has died (broken chuck) and I don't really want to fix it. I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend a battery hammer drill, or whether they'll never have the guts of 240V to be worth it? 
I'm already invested in the Bosch 18V "power for all" range, and also have a couple of the Ryobi One garden tools with the 18V, so would be interested in either this:   Bosch 18V Cordless Hammer Drill - Skin Only | Bunnings Warehouse  
or this:   Ryobi One+ 18V Cordless Hammer Drill - Skin Only | Bunnings Warehouse 
I don't mind the look of the 18V brushless Bosch Blue, but they're a different battery, so don't really want to invest in a third battery set.   
I don't do a great deal of hammer drilling – I did just install about 10m of balustrade which involved about 40 holes for dyna-bolts into a concrete slab, and occasionally mount a few things on walls, or need to drill through kitchen/bathroom tiles, but just may need something with a bit more guts and drive than the small driver/drill I normally use... 
Any recommendations welcome!

----------


## phild01

My AEG set is still going great, not wanting for anything else (ignorance is bliss though).  Wouldn't mind the planer and circ. saw to go with it too. Oh, stand corrected. the 4A battery is quite heavy compared to the 1.5A.

----------


## David.Elliott

> Not sure if anyone's still watching this thread, but I need to get a new hammer drill.My v old and dodgy one has died (broken chuck) and I don't really want to fix it. I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend a battery hammer drill, or whether they'll never have the guts of 240V to be worth it? 
> I'm already invested in the Bosch 18V "power for all" range, and also have a couple of the Ryobi One garden tools with the 18V, so would be interested in either this:   Bosch 18V Cordless Hammer Drill - Skin Only | Bunnings Warehouse  
> or this:   Ryobi One+ 18V Cordless Hammer Drill - Skin Only | Bunnings Warehouse 
> I don't mind the look of the 18V brushless Bosch Blue, but they're a different battery, so don't really want to invest in a third battery set.   
> I don't do a great deal of hammer drilling – I did just install about 10m of balustrade which involved about 40 holes for dyna-bolts into a concrete slab, and occasionally mount a few things on walls, or need to drill through kitchen/bathroom tiles, but just may need something with a bit more guts and drive than the small driver/drill I normally use... 
> Any recommendations welcome!

  I'd go the Bosch anytime over the ryobi...
I did impulse buy a ryobi a while, not a One + though and its sh%t. Good for small bits in soft timber... 
The bosch there however looks a lot like the new model of the one SWMBO bought for me 5 years ago with two batteries. I just last weekend realised it's 4ah, which would explain why it lasts forever...
I give it a hiding, not a tradie hiding, but a good workout on lots of projects. Made a smell a year ago driiling concrete with a 6mm bit, but I may have been pushing a bit hard/?/

----------


## phild01

I've gone off Bosch green long ago and have no interest in Ryobi either, sorry no help with those two.

----------


## woodbe

We've had a bunch of contractors here for (too) long. The most popular was definitely Makita, and never saw anyone having issues with them. The place was littered with chargers, lol. 
One bloke turned up with a Panasonic, copped a bit of a stir from the other workers as it's not an established brand. They set up a comp using a driver to put screws into hardwood. Surprisingly, the panasonic was quicker putting the screws in. Never seen them before.

----------


## phild01

Been around a longtime, I'd have a panasonic, no worries but excy$.

----------


## Marc

What is the question? 
Which one do I have or which one is the best?
Best ... for what?
Best all around ?
OK, regardless of price right?
Festool 
Panasonic
Metabo
Milwaukee
Makita
In that order, the rest is for hobby

----------


## phild01

Not sure about Makita being as good as it once was.  The AEG's I have were a bit more expensive then the Makita equivalent I could have got,  seemed better as well.  Could the AEG be a bit underrated now only because of where it is being made.
 Out of interest only, would like to see comparison with it's stablemate Milwaukee, ie motors and batteries.

----------


## Beaver

I have a Milwaukee 18v cordless driver and drill that I purchased 3 years ago, upgraded the batteries to 3.0A models. The driver will sink 100mm batten screws into hardwood all day. I would buy Milwaukee again, especially now they have the brushless range out. Just my two bobs worth.

----------


## ptrott

I went through the process of research & more research a few years ago, and soon discovered that figures were fudged, and I was comparing apples with oranges, even though both claimed to be oranges. 
In the end, I thought, bugger it, I will go for lowest price per Kg of bare tool.
That ended up being DeWalt from a great ebay supplier, and it was the best decision I could have made.
I had a small issue with the drill, and it was exchanged without question, and that drill, another one for the wife, an impact gun, and a vacuum cleaner have all performed faultlessly, and really impressed my with the features & power.
The batteries are still as good as new.
My drill has done a full house reno, and the impact driver has reclad the entire outside bottom half of the house in Mini-orb, screwed onto 60 year old jarrah.
I would certainly go DeWalt again,....brilliant tools  :Redface: )

----------


## Spottiswoode

I got a Ryobi a few years ago, seemed at the time to be good value and was advertised well as one battery for lots of tools. Then got a hedge trimmer, then a whipper snipper and was pretty happy with the battery life, especially compared to my old GMC ni-cad rubbish. I also bought a Ryobi torch (as the cheapest item) and hacked it to adapt the Ryobi lithium battery to sit the GMC base so I could use the old gmc drill, recip saw and jigsaw. They ran great with the better battery. I only used them for hobby level stuff until now doing a bigger reno and the batteries and tools are still going fine. I even managed to score some extra stuff off a builder who had upgraded for what I thought is pretty cheap so currently have too many tools (maybe 15) all with the 'wrong' brand but they suit me fine. The only things I use regularly with a cord are the mitre saw and hammer drill in concrete/brick etc. Everything else is cordless.  
Long story, but once you get a bit invested in these things you are somewhat committed! Or is that should be committed?

----------


## RankAmateur

Hello,
I'm looking to replace an ordinary Masters home brand cordless drill. I'm going to need some other things in the near future for some DIY projects (deck, enlarging wardrobe, making/installing fitted desk/drawers/shelves). Could ou let me know if something like this set is good value?
Sydney tools seem to have lots of similar sets online but none that are 5ah for a direct comparison.
i don't think I'll need the angle grinder so any recommendations for similar sets without that bit would be appreciated. Just looking for some thing good value to stick on the Christmas list.

----------


## phild01

I think a planer instead of an angle grinder would be more useful.  As you say DIY, so don't get too hung up with power.  I reckon 2 x 2A and 1x4A min.  The big batteries make the tool quite heavy, though the saw needs it.

----------


## David.Elliott

Hey RA,
There is a suspicion out there that now B is the size it is (250 stores?) manufacturers are motivated to create down specced tools for them. Usually not obviously different so you cannot tell.  
Imagine Mr Power Tool Manufacturer getting a chance at an order for 2000 somethings, (that's only 4 per store) and I'm going to pay you this much each...  
That sort of quantity is worth a bit of tweaking on the production line, especially if they can take a dollar off production cost but only 50c off the wholesale price. 
There is no downside for B, as warranty goes back to Makita. And most buyers won't work them to death as _generally_ they are DIYer's. And if they come to the store to get the kit then they must buy something else.
I for one do not buy PTs from B, or M.
I do remember a post (I think) where two visually identical tools had different model numbers, one that seemed to be specific to B, and another.

----------


## Spottiswoode

But... how much are you willing to spend for the work you do? The kit shown was $1099, take $200 for the batteries that's roughly $180 per tool. You can get cheaper, and if the warranty is good (eg 2yr) and your major project is a one off followed by DIY for the next few years you could be ahead. I wouldn't skimp if I was a tradie, or going to be renovating for the next XX years, but for a one off why pay all that extra. I do realise this thread is not the one for bargain hunting though! 
As above I've got the Ryobi gear and have been happy with it for DIY until now, the tools I bought second hand are the older generation blue gear too. Some of it isn't brilliant, but for the amount of use it gets I'm happy. 
I also agree the smaller/lighter batteries are good, especially for the drill not adding too much weight when it doesn't need to be working very hard. Jobs like putting gyprock screws into pine for example.

----------


## RankAmateur

> I think a planer instead of an angle grinder would be more useful.  As you say DIY, so don't get too hung up with power.  I reckon 2 x 2A and 1x4A min.  The big batteries make the tool quite heavy, though the saw needs it.

  Yes I agree. I am not hung up on more power but can't seem to find a deal that is overall better (even allowing for an item I may not use). Ideally a 3ah or 4ah lighter battery would be preferable.

----------


## RankAmateur

> Hey RA,
> There is a suspicion out there that now B is the size it is (250 stores?) manufacturers are motivated to create down specced tools for them. Usually not obviously different so you cannot tell.  
> Imagine Mr Power Tool Manufacturer getting a chance at an order for 2000 somethings, (that's only 4 per store) and I'm going to pay you this much each...  
> That sort of quantity is worth a bit of tweaking on the production line, especially if they can take a dollar off production cost but only 50c off the wholesale price. 
> There is no downside for B, as warranty goes back to Makita. And most buyers won't work them to death as _generally_ they are DIYer's. And if they come to the store to get the kit then they must buy something else.
> I for one do not buy PTs from B, or M.
> I do remember a post (I think) where two visually identical tools had different model numbers, one that seemed to be specific to B, and another.

  I can't not look at buying something based upon a suspicion or conspiracy theory.
Often certain retailers get a pice of kit with a mod number specific to them (I recently bought a Masport mower from Bunnings) but is essentially the same model as available elsewhere with a different model number.
if there are some cold hard facts about models being in some way down specified then I'm all ears but a suspicion they are different?
I don't think you appreciate the cost of 'a bit of tweaking on a production line' . A $1 saving might cost you many times that for only a few thousand units.

----------


## phild01

> Yes I agree. I am not hung up on more power but can't seem to find a deal that is overall better (even allowing for an item I may not use). Ideally a 3ah or 4ah lighter battery would be preferable.

  _With three batteries at hand and half hour charging, don't dismiss a couple of 1.5 or 2A batteries_.  
I would go with this over what you are looking at there.  Even buying an extra 2A battery gives you a fantastic useful tool set for just a bit over a grand.  AEG 18V 2 Piece Cordless Combo Kit | Bunnings Warehouse AEG 18V 165mm Li-Ion Cordless Circular Saw - Skin Only | Bunnings Warehouse  http://www.bunnings.com.au/aeg-750w-planer_p6210167 http://www.bunnings.com.au/aeg-18v-l...-only_p6230115 
$986 for everything - hammer drill, impact driver, saw, planer, recip saw, 2 5A batteries (6A available), 6 year warranty. 
I have used the saw and planer and they are quality.  Also buy a 2A battery to make it right for about $70. 
Check other stuff here: http://www.bunnings.com.au/our-range...6-2ea8fea049df

----------


## r3nov8or

Whichever way you go, gotta love a Christmas list with a $1000+ tool budget!

----------


## phild01

I revised my previous post to make it a better deal.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> I can't not look at buying something based upon a suspicion or conspiracy theory.
> Often certain retailers get a pice of kit with a mod number specific to them (I recently bought a Masport mower from Bunnings) but is essentially the same model as available elsewhere with a different model number.
> if there are some cold hard facts about models being in some way down specified then I'm all ears but a suspicion they are different?
> I don't think you appreciate the cost of 'a bit of tweaking on a production line' . A $1 saving might cost you many times that for only a few thousand units.

  correct! 
there is no way the tiny little Australian market would be worthwhile to down spec a model just for Bunnings et al.  It's all about banging out the most number of items out of the same basket of bits.    
The he production model changes are all about protecting them all from 1 dealing with warranty claims from other retailers, and 2.  Avoiding price matching and 10% cheaper guarantees.

----------


## Marc

Selling spect down models for supermarkets, department stores and the like is a worldwide strategy by manufacturers that put more weight onto volume than quality backlash.
No surprises there. The Australian market is just one of many that has room to sell crap tools.

----------


## Jon

Two comments 
I am with spotswood in having a couple of the Ryobi tools.  I needed a new cordless drill and wanted a cordless blower and looked at the Bosch blue kits etc. but could not justify the extra expense for the very light use I will give the drill.  I might get a cordless impact driver if I ever do anything semi serious again.  I have corded hammer drills, planer, angle grinder, routers etc and am prepared to cop the sneers at my cordless Ryobi. 
Regarding the special models for individual retailers.  I was told it was so that price matching can not occur as it the model numbers are different.

----------


## phild01

https://sydneytools.com.au/makita-dl...7pce-combo-kit 
Might be worth noting if a trend drifts to 36V saws, making the 18V ones seem inadequate.

----------


## Spottiswoode

I don't know, I would think that 18v 4/5ah is probably a sweet spot for performance/weight at the moment. Unless they come up with a new battery design then 36v is gong to be twice as heavy, which for a lot of tools is too much. Sure for a demo hammer or similar large two handed tools 36v will give more power, but I think I'd rather have a cord and less weight in that instance.

----------


## chalkyt

Went down this path about 12 months ago after trashing yet another el-cheapo (Ryobi, GMC, Rockwell, etc) and figured that for what I had spent I could have bought some "proper gear" in the first place. 
IMO the issues to consider are... 
BRAND - get something that has been around for a while and is likely to stay (e.g. Bosch Blue, Makita, DeWalt, Metabo etc) 
BATTERIES - don't get too hung up on high capacity batteries unless you are planning on doing a squillion screws in a day. I have 2Ah plus a couple of extras (they came with the under $400 drill/impact driver combo that I got from Sydney Tools). With intermittent use they last all day and with a couple of backup charged batteries, you never run out of puff. Large capacity batteries are relatively heavy so with them you are lugging around stuff that you don't need. If you aren't using the tools all day, don't fuss too much about brushless if the non-brushless price is right. 
SKINS - one of the marketing "tricks" is that once you have the batteries they have "got you for life"). Skins are relatively cheap so look at what you might want in the future and buy a system that has plenty of other toys, you will need/buy them. I started with a Bosch Blue Drill/Impact Driver combo and have since bought the hammer drill (an absolute brute) and circular saw. Angle grinder and multi-tool are on the horizon.  
The corded stuff hardly ever gets a run these days. It is all a bit old but goes and goes and goes (30 y.o. AEG and Metabo) yet the convenience of battery tools keeps it on the shelf. 
COMBO KITS - sometimes appear to be good value but are you paying for something that you don't need. (e.g. do you want yet another torch, radio, coffee maker, etc). 
Have fun looking!

----------


## Pitto

with 6ah batteries now out, its shaking up the market as far as run times with tools such as circular saws and grinders. 
Makita has seemed to be pulling up its socks at the moment, with their new 6ah and 2ah batteries, and a swag load of new skins.

----------


## OBBob

Go Makita!  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

Ah, but AEG were first: https://aegpowertools.com.au/6-is-better-than-5

----------


## OBBob

Metrix must be asleep... I'm sure Bosch must have a 6.1ah or something. Lol.

----------


## phild01

> metrix must be asleep... I'm sure bosch must have a 6.1ah or something. Lol.

    :Hahaha:

----------


## Pitto

yeah, but, at double the price of the 3ah, is going to a 6ah worth it? maybe if you are up a communications tower with no ac power, but for me, 2x 3ah would be sufficient.

----------


## OBBob

> yeah, but, at double the price of the 3ah, is going to a 6ah worth it? maybe if you are up a communications tower with no ac power, but for me, 2x 3ah would be sufficient.

  Yep ... and they tend to get bigger and heavier (although they're doing a pretty good job of counteracting this).

----------

